# My Buddy is gone.



## Fredric (Jun 30, 2016)

Hello,

How does one get over the passing of their best friend? I just lost my Golden, "Buddy". I had him since a pup and after 10 AWESOME years he passed away.
He left behind his brother, "Buster". Oh, poor Buster! He is so lost without his brother Buddy. He paces back and forth in our home searching for his brother. Buster sits, staring out the front door, waiting for Buddy. It is heart wrenching, indeed!
My family and I are trying to cope with the loss of our incredible Golden, Buddy.
He was family, and now he is gone. We miss him so dearly, and are trying to deal with the loss.
Please pray for me and my family.

Sincerely,


Fredric


----------



## balijade (May 26, 2016)

Hi Fredric,
We lost our Oliver in April and miss him terribly. I know what you are going through and will pray that the happy memories sustain you. My husband and I made a picture book of Oliver and have that on our coffee table to look at every day. It sure does leave a huge void in our hearts as they are so much a part of the family. I hope Buster can bring you comfort and vice versa.

Oliver's mom


----------



## smp (Apr 27, 2016)

“Dogs, lives are short, too short, but you know that going in. You know the pain is coming, you're going to lose a dog, and there's going to be great anguish, so you live fully in the moment with her, never fail to share her joy or delight in her innocence, because you can't support the illusion that a dog can be your lifelong companion. There's such beauty in the hard honesty of that, in accepting and giving love while always aware that it comes with an unbearable price. Maybe loving dogs is a way we do penance for all the other illusions we allow ourselves and the mistakes we make because of those illusions.”


― Dean Koontz, The Darkest Evening of the Year


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

Just about all of us here have felt your pain in the past. Difficult as it is, it will pass and the hurt will turn into fond memories. Hang in there.

Pat


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Buddy.

I've lost many dogs over the years, I lost my girl in March. It's hard on everyone in the family including our dogs. Buster is grieving the loss of Buddy as much as you are. 

Give yourself the time you need to grieve, it's a long journey to find peace and for your heart to heal. My thoughts are with you and your family. 

Godspeed Buddy


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm so very sorry to hear about Buddy. I can't tell you how to "get over it," I don't think you do. You just learn to accept the losses that owning dogs will bring, knowing that they've had the best lives you could give them and all the love in the world.
The situation with Buster is so like what happened to Girly when Pilgrim died. Every time I'd been out in the car for months afterwards, Girly had to go and check that he wasn't in the back hiding. My vet ended up prescribing a DAP collar, a pheromone collar that calms the dog. It worked for us.
Again, I'm sorry for your loss and it really does get better eventually.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I don't know that you ever "get over" the loss. Our dogs are a part of our families. They share our lives and are an integral part of us. When they leave us there is a hole in our lives and a hole in our hearts. I think the best we can do is try to fill the hole with good memories and know that they never truly leave us because they will always hold a place in our hearts. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. It's just so hard, I lost my boy last September he was just over 15, no amount of time we have with them is ever enough. Keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Buddy*

I am so very sorry about Buddy. My Smooch and Snobear will watch over him. Just sent you a private msg. to email me the
date Buddy went to the Rainbow Bridge, so I can add him to the list.


----------



## Leo & Daisy (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi Fredric

So sorry for you loss of your best friend Buddy
It is so unfair that our amazing dogs are with us such a short time.
They truly are family members and it's so difficult when their time comes
I know that you will cherish your memories and know what is privilege 
is was to have him with you. 
Take comfort in Buster and help each other through this sad time.


----------



## GoldenFocus (Feb 28, 2016)

Very sorry to read this message. I don't get over the loss of a pet, but it becomes less painful over time. "I feel your pain" is not an empty statement in this case.....

Take care


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fredric*

Fredric:

I added Buddy to the Rainbow Bridge List:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-list/395098-2016-rainbow-bridge-list-4.html


----------



## 4rdogs (Dec 22, 2007)

So very sorry... Our candle will be lit
Godspeed Buddy.. Run Free Sweetboy, Run Free 
Please look for his STAR
Please remember the pain will go away, the memories will last a lifetime
Buddy went to the bridge knowing how much he was loved and how much he loved you


----------



## BaileyzMom (Nov 26, 2015)

I am so very sorry for the loss of Buddy! Take time to grieve. We lost our Rottie, Casey Jo at 11 years old a little over a year ago now, and to be honest, this is the first post I've been able to open about the loss of a friend. Buddy will be watching over you, give Buster time and extra cuddles. This is a great community...


----------



## Fredric (Jun 30, 2016)

Thanks to all of those that responded to the loss of my Buddy!

Sincerely 

Fredric


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fredric*

Many people use this this forum to help ease the pain.
My Smooch and Snobear will keep Buddy company.
Godspeed, sweet Buddy!


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

So sorry


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SCsailor (Aug 30, 2016)

Fredric - I also joined this forum after I lost my golden. It was therapeutic for me to express how I felt, how deeply I hurt, among people who understand. So many people don't understand so we can feel like we suffer alone. I don't think I'll ever get over it. I doubt anyone who loves and loses a dog ever really gets over it. It just gets easier to go on. I try to focus on what a gift my dog was, the joy she brought, and how lucky I was to get the time I had with her. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

